# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  معشوقةٌ ... لم تولدْ بعد ...

## الفجر 110

معشوقةٌ ... لم تولدْ بعد ... 
لصديقي الشاعر الواعد
" خالد المحيميد"  
اهدي هذه القصيدة الرائعة ارجو ان تروق لكم 
.
. 
يا ملاكي تملّكي ***** واجعلي القلبَ عــرشَّكِ 
حلــوةَ الخطو بـانـةَ ***** إنْ تمشَّي , فمـــهْلُكِ ! 
غَرقَتْ بسمة الـهوى ***** في شفاهي لتضحكي 
أينه العمرُ هل ذوى ***** يـــافعاً تــائهــاً بـــك ؟ 
قـرعَ المـوتُ جَرْسَهُ ***** في طريقي ومسلكي 
يـالــه الليل غاقصاً ***** في ذراعيــه فَجْــرَك ! 
سادنُ الصبحِ لم يزلْ ***** في حوانيت شامك ... 
دمتم بخير

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ليس بجديدٍ عليك الإختيار الرائع سيدي*
*الكريم صانع الخبز*
*ذوق وحس أدبي وإختيار موفق ..هذه*
*المرة تركت لأحاسيسي المجال لتذوق هذه*
*الأبيات كنت أتمنى لو كانت أكثر من ذلك فأنا* 
*دائما أطمع لقراءة المزيد من تلك الأبيات ,,*
*سلمت الأيادي على هذا النقل المبدع ..*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح ودمت بأمان الله وحفظه ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية

وعساك على القوة 


جميل ما اخترته لنا سيدي

----------


## الفجر 110

ولا ببعيد عليك أختي " نسيم " 
هذا الحس الادبي والتذوق الجميل للاسف دائماً الحلو قليل لكنه جميل  
سلمت لنا في هذا المنتدى من احرف ولائيه أنت

----------


## الفجر 110

> الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> 
> وعساك على القوة  
> 
> جميل ما اخترته لنا سيدي



وانا ممنون لك ايتها الاخت العزيزة من بلادي البحرين  
نور الهدى دمت لكل خير  
والله يرعاك

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

جداً رائعة هذه الابيات بحق 
الكلمات أخذتني معها لعالم آخر جميل 
كل الذوق والرُقي في أختيارك دوماً أخي 
لك الشكر العميق 
موفق 




أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## الفجر 110

> جداً رائعة هذه الابيات بحق 
> 
> الكلمات أخذتني معها لعالم آخر جميل 
> كل الذوق والرُقي في أختيارك دوماً أخي 
> لك الشكر العميق 
> موفق  
> 
> 
> 
> أمنيــ مجروحه ــات



ولك جزيل الشكر أختي العزيزة أمنيات على التعقيب الطيب 
أتمنى لكم الموفقية الدائمه انشاء الله ولكم كل رائع من الشعر والنثر  
دمتم بخير

----------


## نور الولاية

ما شاء الله 
جميل نبض قلمكم .. ومتميزين جدا في تعابيركم ..
ربي يعطيكم العافية ..
ننتظرجديكم..

----------


## الفجر 110

> ما شاء الله 
> جميل نبض قلمكم .. ومتميزين جدا في تعابيركم ..
> ربي يعطيكم العافية ..
> ننتظرجديكم.. 
> نور الولاية 
> 
> وانا بدوري اقدم لك الشكر والامتنان على حسك الادبي 
> في تذوق التعابير الجميله 
> اسعد الله اوقاتك الجميلة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رائعة تلك المعاني 
اخي صانع الخبز 

ويعطيه العافية صاحبكم بكتابة تلك العبارات الرائعة :amuse:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كلمــــــــــــــــــــــات في غاية الروعة والجمال....* 

*صح لسان قايلها وسلمت يمينك على الطرح الحلو* 

*موفق*

----------

